# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Dinker projects

## oliverstwist

aside from loving the word 'dinker' I enjoy looking at people's dinkers.

SO! What do YOU look for in a dinker?lets see your dinkers or snakes you think could be dinked with.  :Very Happy:  this is the time to share your hopes and wild dreams!

Mine is my girl Esther i got her for 30, she like i am sure most that will come up here st5ood out from a ton of babies.

She is from a pastel to normal clutch and meets all criteria for pastel EXCEPT her eyes are a bit dark. since her eyes look nothing like my male pastels.

her before her first shed




Here is a picture that really shows her color. this is after her first shed, she lightened up alot



What do i hope from her? I hope to breed her to my pastel and have some stellar pastels and maybe breed her to one of those and see if she has anything good hiding in there My best friend laso has a high yellow male that i would like to see there babies. :Snake: 


now share on!

----------


## rabernet

Here are a few of mine: 

Pickle






Spenser






Bindi




(photo credit on next two by AaronP)




And a wee girl I haven't named yet: 






and more recently in shed

----------


## Jerhart

And non-BP.  :Smile:

----------


## Seneschal

Woah, Robin, unnamed girl has an awesome belly!!! My favorites are Bindi and Spenser though; I love Spenser's belly and Bindi's head spots. So cute! I have no dinkers to share, except for a lovely dark girl I think will make wonderful cinnie babies--but I don't think she's anything special. But I do love seeing everyone else's dinkers!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Here are a few of mine: 
> 
> 
> Bindi


Love Bindi nice reduced pattern strange belly and love the two light spots on head  :Razz: 
Yumi  :Smile: 



My Rescued male Frey  :Smile:

----------


## thb

Here are some of mine: 

WC Male


WC Male


Granite looking female


And her belly ( some people thinks that its a yb granite )


And then her sister, which is gravid


What do you think  ?

----------


## Oroborous

I'm really loving that first male, and the granite looking sisters are just gorgeous! Good size to 'em to. :Good Job:

----------


## jsmorphs2

Here's a new dinker girl we received this week. She will be paired with our yellowbelly male. She has an interesting head spot and belly plus a cool color and pattern.







Belly Shots.




Dinker reduced pattern/blurry female. 



Big harlequin-like female.

----------


## Mike Schultz

High yellow / leopard spotted female (about to lay!)



Nice dark / blushy male: (a  little blurry, oh well)



Here he is next to a normal female:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Granite looking female
> 
> 
> And her belly ( some people thinks that its a yb granite )


Love Possible YellowBelly Granite   :Bowdown:   :Weirdface: : Mniam... 
How Big She is ??
And where exacly You Live...?
No like I wanna steal her  :Rolleyes2:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## yankneck

love these white blotches....

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Here are my normal dinkers! 

Normal female


Poss het clown male (left), and funky normal female (right)

----------


## offthewallflower

> Love Bindi nice reduced pattern strange belly and love the two light spots on head 
> Yumi 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rescued male Frey


Frey has quite a few markers of a "shatter". I'd be curious to know if he has the chin spot!

----------


## Robert093090

My two girls...

----------


## Rat160

Here is two of mine. One is obviously better than the other. 

Male







Female

----------


## RoseyReps

I love that striped girl! I also love the rug she's sitting on  :Smile: 

Side note...this thread is from 3 years ago.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Daybreaker

Jionni, dinker male. Want to pair him with a Mojo: I think they'd make cool babies since he looks similar to one (IMO):





Cleo, super light and blushed head dinker female. Busy jungle pattern. Want to pair her to a OG to see what the babies would look like. Previous owner said she was suppose to be either het or poss het pied but she didn't prove for him:

----------


## Robert093090

> I love that striped girl! I also love the rug she's sitting on 
> 
> Side note...this thread is from 3 years ago.


Thanks  :Smile:  GO GATORS!

----------


## Rat160

Forgot about this girl. Super light colored, banded, and lightly blushed head. She will be paired with a firefly this season.

----------


## Robert093090

> Forgot about this girl. Super light colored, banded, and lightly blushed head. She will be paired with a firefly this season.


She is HOT! I would put her with a mocha!

----------


## RoseyReps

Good lord. Where do you all find these beautiful dinkers?! Rat, that girl is smokin! And I love your mojo-wannabe Daybreaker  :Very Happy:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2012),_Rat160_ (09-22-2012)

----------


## Rat160

> She is HOT! I would put her with a mocha!


Not really too interested in Mocha's. She reminded me kind of like a fire so I figured a firefly would be my best bet.

----------


## offthewallflower

> Not really too interested in Mocha's. She reminded me kind of like a fire so I figured a firefly would be my best bet.


She reminds me quite a bit of a desert. Beautiful!

----------

_Rat160_ (09-22-2012)

----------


## offthewallflower

Tub of dinker females. It was cleaning day! The busy one on the left will be put with the pastel shatter paradox male of a similar pattern.

My favorite female, a dinker named pitbull snuggling with my mojo het pied.

Pastel Shatter Paradox (99% sure the shatter is not genetic.) I love his black shatter markings with the white paradox  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Tons of super nice snakes everyone has. Have to say one of my favorite parts of this site is looking at everyone's balls and snakes lol. I have a question might be a dumb one 😁 but are dinkers normals that come from a morph line? Or are they normals that have something that makes them a little special??

----------


## offthewallflower

Dinkers are what they sound like. Something to "dink" around with. They look a little different, or have an odd belly marker. Alot of them are WC imports. I've seen "dinkers" in petco. Actually i've seen yellowbellies marked as normals in petco. Sometimes if you pair your dinkers with the right morphs you get something unexpected. And when you can breed a baby back to mama and make a superform, you've hit the lottery.

----------

_carlson_ (09-22-2012)

----------


## carlson

Thank you for the answer, there is soooo much to learn when it comes to morphs and everything at times it feels like I study them more then I do my school work haha

----------

offthewallflower (09-22-2012)

----------


## randy petruga

WOW you have to love a good Dinker project . Best of luck to you all

----------

offthewallflower (09-22-2012)

----------


## angeluscorpion

This is my dark male with weird fading



Then my light female



- - - Updated - - -

I don't know if she would count as a dinker but she has a strange reduced pattern and she is het pied

----------


## Tekko

got this girl that looks interesting:

When I got her


Belly details


She was paired with both a pastel and a Mojo


The resulting clutch

----------


## RoseyReps

> got this girl that looks interesting:
> 
> When I got her
> 
> 
> Belly details
> 
> 
> She was paired with both a pastel and a Mojo
> ...


Is it just me or does she look almost burgundy in some of those shots?
Very interested in seeing those babies!!! Good luck !!  :Good Job:

----------

Tekko (09-22-2012)

----------


## Tekko

I suspect she's just a dark normal with reduced/banded pattern. But the stomach with the grey "freckles" makes me doubt that as well as a two tone eye color (in the style of pastels). As for the babies, they hatched a few weeks ago and apparently the mojo sired the clutch. I'm waiting on a second shed to see how it evolves but it looks interesting.

----------


## Robert093090

> I suspect she's just a dark normal with reduced/banded pattern. But the stomach with the grey "freckles" makes me doubt that as well as a two tone eye color (in the style of pastels). As for the babies, they hatched a few weeks ago and apparently the mojo sired the clutch. I'm waiting on a second shed to see how it evolves but it looks interesting.


Pics of the babies plllzzzz

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Pics of the babies plllzzzz


X2

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Zuricane

> WC Male


This guy is so cool! Awesome color and stripe

----------


## Robert093090

New male pick up, i'll be getting tomorrow, just to dink around with  :Smile:

----------


## DancingFlutterby

:Sad:  you wouldn't believe how sad i am to reach the end of such a wicked awesome thread! good luck to all you guys... and can I call dibbs if you hatch out something yummy?

----------


## pedipalps

Wow couple of dinker projects, very interesting!

----------

